

From Okhrana to KGB: Russian foreign intelligence ops since 1880s - gwern
http://media.nara.gov/dc-metro/rg-263/6922330/Box-10-123-2/263-a1-27-box-10-123-2.pdf

======
gwern
Andrew 1989 excerpts:
[https://plus.google.com/103530621949492999968/posts/jQr3Dzxd...](https://plus.google.com/103530621949492999968/posts/jQr3DzxdSWM)

